# Grinder advice



## ppara (Feb 1, 2015)

HI i have just got a gaggia classic and would like advice on grinders. Have max of 150.00 to spend and not in a hurry. Looking for good used/ refurb. Have been looking at the forum and ebay/ gumtree. What should I wait to try to pick up?

thanks ppara:act-up:


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

Have you seen this, it will help:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?17071-Grinders-what-do-you-get-for-your-money


----------



## quli420 (Feb 18, 2015)

Very popular grinder and these are almost certainly the last new ones there will be from OE.







!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------

